# how to get the thight pant look!



## Guest

a lot of people want that look like jon kooley or joohny miller and have no clue how but its actually really easy 

-get an old pair of snowpants (or new if your willing to)
- flip them inside out 
-put them on 
- get very strong tread or you might be able to use strong fishing line
- sew down the inside of the pant leg to disired tightness

if people want i can upload photos of my pants... and if you dont have strong tread or you make them too tight then the tread might snap 
and for people that are gonna hate on the tight pants last season i wore baggy stuff and if you sew the thight pants good and to your leg shape it actually isnt that restriting.


----------



## T.J.

^ douche

<--- hater

have a nice day.


----------



## Guest

*well*

YouTube - Joe Sexton in Child Support
joe sexton sick snowboarder wears REALLY tight pants 

top five interview with joe sexton
Reasons to wear tight snow pants: 

1. Feel like your skateboarding. 
2. Kinda look like your skateboarding. 
3. Hesh knee bend. 
4. Get vibed on. 
5. It’s fun. 

its fun, and real snowboarders dont hate. i could hate back but thats not what snowboardings about
OH! and last year sexton had a part in technine video "state of mind" and wore really baggy clothes


----------



## Guest

are there pics of ppl with the tight pants riding


----------



## Guest

Gays want snowboarding rights too? WTF

LoL...I'll give them rights, 10% off vasoline...Now get the fuck outa here. -Dice


----------



## Guest

ccortes182 said:


> YouTube - Joe Sexton in Child Support
> joe sexton sick snowboarder wears REALLY tight pants
> 
> top five interview with joe sexton
> Reasons to wear tight snow pants:
> 
> 1. Feel like your skateboarding.
> 2. Kinda look like your skateboarding.
> 3. Hesh knee bend.
> 4. Get vibed on.
> 5. It’s fun.
> 
> its fun, and real snowboarders dont hate. i could hate back but thats not what snowboardings about
> OH! and last year sexton had a part in technine video "state of mind" and wore really baggy clothes



Troof. I would peronally never wear these nor am I at all into the tight emo-type pant fashion. But no reason to make fun of someone and call them gay for it. Haterz need to mellow and save the agression for the ride.


----------



## Mr. Right

Well, I don't know why I'd butcher my pants to smooth out that emo look but someone might find it helpful I guess.... Better use some heavy fishing line. Why not just buy a nice tight pair of skiing pants :cheeky4: Sorry but to me the emo look is just.....lame. What's next? Bellbottoms with Burton pokodots lol or are they polkadots, I give up.


----------



## romesaz

Mr. Right said:


> ... What's next? Bellbottoms with Burton pokodots lol or are they polkadots, I give up.


You might not be far off. Not hating, as I think Burton outerwear is good, but they do seem to have their own names for everything... (instead of cammo, glammo. Instead of overalls, snoweralls). So Pokodots instead of polkadots....


----------



## Guest

tight pants are for skiiers ya douchebags. snowboard fashion is floppy hats, loose jackets, and baggy pants. end


----------



## Guest

I got an idea! Lets make fun of those who wear bandanas too. Or better yet who the F--K cares.


----------



## rgrwilco

fatboy shady said:


> tight pants are for skiiers ya douchebags. snowboard fashion is floppy hats, loose jackets, and baggy pants. end


so everyone who snowboards is supposed to look like will smith from fresh prince?

snowboarding is about fun, freedom, and style. style=a unique perspective. each person has their own. since sexton was used as an example, you should've notice that his riding is fucking sick and not how tight his pants are. that must make you gay.just kidding.

ill offer some personal perspective- my old pants were baggy or usual snowboard gear as some would say. and i just hated how my legs felt loose inside of them. last Christmas i got a pair of volcom pants, and it does feel more like your skateboarding, lame as it sounds they made me feel more solid in my riding. now mind you they aren't as tight as Joe's pants, but still fairly tight. another bonus-chicks dig it.

want to see some tight ass pants? LNP's part in rome any means. almost makes you think he might be even sicker at rails if he wore a size up for a bit more mobility.


----------



## sedition

Carbine said:


> Gays want snowboarding rights too? WTF
> 
> LoL...I'll give them rights, 10% off vasoline...Now get the fuck outa here. -Dice


This post is....really, really, lame.


----------



## sedition

fatboy shady said:


> snowboard fashion is floppy hats, loose jackets, and baggy pants. end


Naw, that isn't "fashion," it is "heard mentality." 

Be like everyone else.
Don't do anything different.
Someone might think your not cool.


----------



## Guest

i think you meant herd. sorry... i couldn't help it.

Anyways i've never seen anyone in tight pants (at least not intentionally) and polka doted pants would be sweet :laugh::laugh:


----------



## sedition

snowcraze said:


> i think you meant herd. sorry... i couldn't help it.


HAH!I love my mental typos.


----------



## boarderaholic

Polka dotted pants ftw!!!! I had some on my 686 low-rise pants, until they died =( It made me sad.


----------



## Guest

Dude, tight snowpants arnt emo
Tight snowpants show the style of the rider and how much steeze hes putting into it
Look up Jake Olson Elm or Joe Sexton on YouTube, and you can see how nice there riding style is
Tho emo people probally would wear tight snowpants, but ther just too busy cutting themselves to go out and board


----------



## Guest

By far the most pointless post...I gotta say tight pants are kinda gay LOOKING, not saying shit about the rider...who gives a didlyfuck what other riders wear? focus on what your doing and do your own shit.


----------



## Guest

i rock tight jeans off the mountain, on the mountain i love my baggy snowboard pants, ive tried tight snowboard pants= they feel restricting and i feel not as solid on my board.. each to their own though.. everyone has their own steeze..............


----------



## hoboken

sHnow said:


> each to their own though.. everyone has their own steeze..............



I agree :thumbsup:


----------



## nzboardlife

sHnow said:


> i rock tight jeans off the mountain, on the mountain i love my baggy snowboard pants, ive tried tight snowboard pants= they feel restricting and i feel not as solid on my board.. each to their own though.. everyone has their own steeze..............


im the same, my jeans range from straight to skin tight, but my snowboard pants are normal to baggy


----------



## Guest

my jeans are straight to...well straight...cause i got 10 pairs of the same motherfuckers :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I dont like tight pants. especially for snowboarding.
its not a homophobic thing, its not a popularity thing. 
its an I dont like my balls being crushed when I move thing


----------



## Guest

hooligan said:


> I dont like tight pants. especially for snowboarding.
> its not a homophobic thing, its not a popularity thing.
> its an I dont like my balls being crushed when I move thing


i second that :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I repeat...snowboard terrorists!!


----------



## Guest

Oh just cleaning up the hate, It should be gone in a sec.

Different Strokes for Different Folks.
Thats how i see it. Even though i rock baggy shit everywhere.


----------



## Guest

no offence, but from a chicks point of view...baggy look better  lol


----------



## T.J.

Bel =) said:


> from a chicks point of view...


we need more of that around here! :thumbsup:


----------



## alaric

Bel =) said:


> no offence, but from a chicks point of view...baggy look better  lol


w00t!


I'm a small guy... but I wear HUGE snowpants. I have so much more movement in baggier clothes. I can bend my knees and have a wider range of movement for tricks. I just don't understand the whole tight pants thing, but whatev, it's not my steeze


----------



## Guest

fatboy shady said:


> tight pants are for skiiers ya douchebags. snowboard fashion is floppy hats, loose jackets, and baggy pants. end


Shaddup. Snowboarding is about freedom of self-expression, and if someone wants to look like a douchebag, it's their choice.


----------



## Guest

tight pants...not cool for boarding. let the skiers wear them


----------



## Guest

coming from a chick...stay with the baggy,tight makes me think..uhh gay. sorry


----------



## sedition

boardgoddess21 said:


> coming from a chick...stay with the baggy,tight makes me think..uhh gay. sorry


Come from from one of SBF resident gay-homosexuals, you should think "dumb straight guy" when you see tight pants, not "gay." We have class. 

But really, who the fuck cares what someone wears? Grow up, people.


----------



## Guest

hey whatever works for u...


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> Come from from one of SBF resident gay-homosexuals, you should thing "dumb straight guy" when you see tight pants, not "gay." We have class.
> 
> But really, who the fuck cares what someone wears? Grow up, people.


Well said.... but obviously for some superficial people, it's of paramount importance what someone wears. I am all for people's freedom of expression and someone who is doing their own thing always stands out for me. Running with the pack gives people a sense of safety and I understand the need, for some people to crave that safety.


----------



## Nivek

I'm very bored, so I'll add to this pointless debate.

I like to compare tight and baggy to acoustic versus electric guitar. Any minor screw up while playing acoustic guitar is heard. Not fretting hard enough or minor buzzing from an electric is easily disguised and quite often not even picked up. I've noticed the same with peoples style regarding what they wear. It seems much easier to look steezy in baggy pants. Say you're on a rail, your leg positions not only control your balance, but your steez. If you get low enough (which really isnt very low anyway) you can't really tell a persons body position. They could very well look like an idiot the way they do lipslides, but you'd never know cause they're baggin it. The same is not true with tight pants. You look like an idiot doin lipslides, everyone who sees you do them, knows it.

I'm proud of how dumb but convincing that was. Now that you've read all that, I wear both, and think both look hot. I like Jed and JP, Louif and Heiskari, TJ and Iikka. So...who cares, let your riding speak for you, not what you wear.


----------



## Guest

This coming from a girl, I do not think I could date or be interested in a guy that looks more like a girl than I do. :dunno: Call me prejudiced. As for riding, wear what you want, but don't get upset when people make fun of you for it.....That said, I'm a girl and I would rather wear baggy boy pants to ride in. I am there to ride, not going clubbing and trying to hook a man with my feminine shapeliness. :cheeky4: Wouldn't that be fun tho, riding and clubbing at the same time.....Someone needs to get on this idea immediately....


----------



## nitroboarder22

mike1two said:


> I got an idea! Lets make fun of those who wear bandanas too. Or better yet who the F--K cares.



haha ya dude i totally agree with you 

someone is just trying to help you guys out and show you something he did. 
if you dont like tight pants then leave him alone 

i woulnt wear the all tight pants look either but that doesnt mean other people cant


----------



## Guest

I will stick with the "Pants fit properly, and the belt line is around my hips in the right place" look.

No reason to look like slobs and hoodrags out there on the slopes. We are snowboarders, not frontrunners and scumbags.

I'm sure this conversation was had the first time some dumbass showed up to the slopes with size 3xxl pants hanging down off his Boxxers and thought he was "cool-boardin' Joey-on-da-spot" with a keen fashion sense also.....

now most of us look like morons wearing colors like LIMEGREEN and HOT PINK with PLAID tartan checks on our pants and a jacket to mismatch as equaly bad.

WTG ya fashion chasing tools.....


----------



## jmacphee9

BadMojo said:


> Shaddup. Snowboarding is about freedom of self-expression, and if someone wants to look like a douchebag, it's their choice.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Guest

i've got a pair on the tighter side as well as loose pair.

do what you want to do.
i skated in a jean skirt and high heels just to see what it felt like.
(it was difficult, by the way.)

my point is that not only snowboarding, 
but life itself is often defined by the products of self expression.
enjoy yourself. 


now setting aside the whole "go for it" vs. "that's lame" discussion,
thanks for the idea, ccortes182.

i remember stitching up everyday pants this way when i was heavily modifying clothes.
(doing the "punk" thing.. patches, spikes, mohawks, boots.. getting drunk and crusty.)
i wouldn't have thought to do that with snowboarding pants though.

doesn't that affect the weatherproofing capacity?

ps.. i used dental floss, but fishing line would work better.


----------



## Flick Montana

I'm all for people dressing the way they want. I think it's cool that snowboarding fashion is so out there. My wife always buys snowboarding gear because skiing gear is so boring.

I think it would detract from the fun if you didn't have people out there dressed funny. Where else can people wear jester hats and look normal? Where else can you laugh at some teenager in soaking wet jeans trying to keep his pants up while he rides the rails? Don't you love seeing the old Japanese guy in the neon pink/blue/green/red/yellow/white ones-y rocking the slopes like a pro?

Wear your tight pants and have fun.


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> ..Don't you love seeing the old Japanese guy in the neon pink/blue/green/red/yellow/white ones-y rocking the slopes like a pro?


dude.. that guy is my hero.


----------



## Guest

*Whatever*

The way I see it, there are like two types of snowboarders who wear tight pants. There are the actually good riders who wear tight pants and could honestly care less about what other people say. And then there are the kids who want the "tight pants look" but usually end up overdoing it. I think it looks ridiculous when kids sew their knees way too tight but wear some XL special blend jacket. What are you trying to pull off? Looking like one of those skater girls who where girl jeans, a big sweatshirt and skate shoes? Most riders that are good and wear tight pants skate too so im sure theres some similarity with tight pants and the jeans they wear while skating. Personally these riders are more fun to be around than baggy pant riders because they just wanna have fun while riding. I myself wear a pair of holden classics, untailored, and they are the comfiest snow pants i've ever worn.


----------



## stk525

To be entirely honest, I don't think tight pants is the main issue with this thread. The bigger issue at hand is how the word "tight" is spelled in the title.


----------



## bubbachubba340

Put a picture of your pants up. I have an old pair of pants that I would be interested in doing this to.


----------



## rjattack19

imo the tight pants look is fine. if your a park rat its beneficial, just as it is in skateboarding. also i think it looks better when doing rails, presses, boxes...you can see more style from the rider rather than a massive heap of clothes. the super baggy look on the other hand, you know, the one with the pants mid thigh and the tee shirts mid shin? that looks absurd. i mean, to each their own but you cant even see what the rider is doing. not to mention its got to be not only heavy but a hindrance on your tricks:dunno:


----------



## sedition

rjattack19 said:


> if your a park rat its beneficial, just as it is in skateboarding.


Please explain how it is beneficial to snowboarding, or skateboarding? I am confused.


----------



## stk525

It's beneficial because of the "Wow look at me in my tight pants" factor. Nothing says I'm badass like having your genitalia on display against your leg in a ball-dick-ball type arrangement.


----------



## rjattack19

easy, keeps your pants out of the way. big baggy pants drag and get caught under your shoes. im not talking like skin tight pants, more like skinny/straight jeans.


----------



## sedition

rjattack19 said:


> easy, keeps your pants out of the way. big baggy pants drag and get caught under your shoes.


Well, that is not a function of _size_, but rather one of _length_. Hell, even full-on spandex pants would "drag and get caught" if they were too long. I've been skateboarding/snowboarding* for like 20 years or something. I lived through the absurdly huge pant era that started in the early/mid 1990's. On a few occasions over the years I've even ended up skating before/after a game in a baseball and football uniform (those pants are about as tight as you can get). That said, there is noting inherent in tight or loose pants, provided that neither is too long, that makes them "beneficial" aside from fulfilling someone's personal sense of style.

IMHO, the most comfortable size pants to skate/ride in are ones that basically fit, but are slightly loose. The military has that fit down pat, from WWII to now, as seen below. 











*I love how the word "snowboarding" gets a red underline, as if misspelled, on a snowboard forum. Irony always wins in the end.


----------



## surfstar

anyone who cares that much about how they look while boarding is ghey.

to me, its just stupid how its such a fashion show on the slopes. are you there to snowboard, or showoff this years latest trend?

function over fashion. heck my stuff is bought primarily on price/performance than anything else. why else would I have just bought an '09 FCG with some questionable looking graphics...










oh yeah, it was $160

but I've also been out of high school for 10 years so I forget what its like for people to care so much about what their clothes look like

:dunno:


----------



## steezycheese

dude there is no set "style" for snowboarding. snowboarding is a sport. not a fashion magazine where people diss on everyones clothing. wear what you wanna wear snowboarding! how dumb would it be if every snowboarder wore "floppy hats loose jackets and baggy pants?" diversity is good. makes it more interesnting.


----------



## romaniaK

sedition said:


> *I love how the word "snowboarding" gets a red underline, as if misspelled, on a snowboard forum. Irony always wins in the end.


it's your computer/browser that controls spellcheck, not the forum.


and sewing your pants like that is just fail and probably looks terrible. nothing against tight pants, to each it's own, but that is just a shitty way to get tight pants. and the stitches probably look like shit on the outside if done at home or without a sewing machine. ruining a pair of perfectly good pants FTL


----------



## belmont

romaniaK said:


> it's your computer/browser that controls spellcheck, not the forum.
> 
> 
> and sewing your pants like that is just fail and probably looks terrible. nothing against tight pants, to each it's own, but that is just a shitty way to get tight pants. and the stitches probably look like shit on the outside if done at home or without a sewing machine. ruining a pair of perfectly good pants FTL


believe it or not, sexton, kooley, jed anderson, and most of those tight pants wearing guys have their snowpants stitched in. personally i dont like the look of skin tight pants that flare out over the boots but whatever floats your boat


----------



## david_z

stk525 said:


> It's beneficial because of the "Wow look at me in my tight pants" factor. Nothing says I'm badass like having your genitalia on display against your leg in a ball-dick-ball type arrangement.


definitely +1.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ccortes182 said:


> how to get the thight pant look QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Instead of snowboarding.....eat lots of french fries, corndogs and drink beer in the lodge while chatting up the pink lodge bunnies and toothy cougars...
> 
> the Nothing says I'm badass like having your genitalia on display against your leg in a ball-dick-ball type arrangement...definitely helps get the attention of the toothy cougars


----------



## Guest

Joe sexton never in his life rode for technine and he even said in an interveiw that he wore those cuz that was the style whne he rode then and he tryed th e skkinny look and loved it so he keeps riding with it but he never rode for technine thats a fake vid hes rode for union all his snowboarding career


----------



## Guest

fatboy shady said:


> tight pants are for skiiers ya douchebags. snowboard fashion is floppy hats, loose jackets, and baggy pants. end


damn straight stay steezy ffs.


----------



## Guest

can you do this even with pants with like those double layers?


----------



## Guest

thanks guys for the very helpful tips... this will be my first time snow boarding. i'm so excited.


----------



## Guest

*thanks*

thanks guys for the very helpful tips... this will be my first time snow boarding. i'm so excited.


----------



## ComicStix

The tight pant look looks gross! When I see guys at my school with pants so tight I can clearly see their junk it gives me the shivers!


----------



## ATOTony76

Im fine with people wearing tight pants because we all have to have some one to make fun of on the hill. 

I say no to tight pants, wide stance.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

im good with jon kooley size pants in his burning bridges video but not his latest...

doesn't matter to me what people wear. im sure magoon isn't a "bad ass" as he looks.


----------



## ShredLife

tight pants are for women. period.

only you can Save Snowboarding Pants


----------



## baldylox

ShredLife said:


> tight pants are for women. period.
> 
> only you can Save Snowboarding Pants



:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Deviant

First thing I think of when I see the tight pant snowboard people...


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> ^ douche
> 
> <--- hater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a nice day.


Hahahahahahahaha....! All class, TJ


----------



## sedition

ComicStix said:


> The tight pant look looks gross! When I see guys at my school with pants so tight I can clearly see their junk it gives me the shivers!


Football. Wrestling. Baseball. Bicycling. Swimming. Scuba Diving. Speed skating. Downhill skiing. Etc. Let's face it, the trendy kids just want to wear spandex like the rest of the jocks.


----------



## Pistachio

sHnow said:


> i rock tight jeans off the mountain, on the mountain i love my baggy snowboard pants, ive tried tight snowboard pants= they feel restricting and i feel not as solid on my board.. each to their own though.. everyone has their own steeze..............





nzboardlife said:


> im the same, my jeans range from straight to skin tight, but my snowboard pants are normal to baggy


I think it is a fair bit different in Aus and presumably NZ. It is pretty much normal in Aus for just about everyone to wear tight pants in everyday life, even if you like hip-hop and breakbeats and despise emo culture. I wear pants ranging from a bit baggy to quite tight, but usually quite tight, when out on the streets. When it comes time for snowboarding I love wearing baggy pants, don't get to wear pants like that every day. This is usually accompanied with a pimp limp and me and my friends congratulating each other on how gangster we are. All tongue in cheek and good fun.

If someone wants to wear tight snowboard pants, good for them, one of my favorite parts of snowboard culture is how people, can and do, wear crazy shit with all sorts of messed up colors that just wouldn't be acceptable in everyday life.


----------



## Patrollerer

I think weather wise the tight pants are just plain shit, especially if it's a really cold day on the hill. I don't know shit i just wear ex army xl's just to take a joke i'm the god damn clown. clothes are clothes aslong as they last and work, do it.


----------



## Miles_K




----------



## BliND KiNK

I wear baggy, but that's just what I grew up seeing... and baggy pants.. not sagging.. but baggy pants are my thing.. tight pants are just a fad for snow,skate,and general fashion.. it's what the girls like right now.. my girlfriend tried to buy me some hurley girl jeans (tight jeans... we call them girl jeans where I'm from lol) it's just not my thing.. but i'm not spaghetti thin... so maybe that's why? Do what makes you happy. Haters gonna hate, no stopping it.


Just be prepared to be called a "punk ass thug" or a "gay emo kid" accordingly because at some point it'll happen.


----------



## Nivek

belmont said:


> believe it or not, sexton, kooley, jed anderson, and most of those tight pants wearing guys have their snowpants stitched in. personally i dont like the look of skin tight pants that flare out over the boots but whatever floats your boat


Late quote, I know.

Have you seen Kooleys promodel pant from L1? They honestly are that skinny. Only ones that are though. Till 10/11. KR3W has a softshell in the K-Slim fit comin out, you'll see probably the whole Ashbury crew and half the Airblaster team in 'em for their street parts.


----------



## Nivek

sedition said:


> Football. Wrestling. Baseball. Bicycling. Swimming. Scuba Diving. Speed skating. Downhill skiing. Etc. Let's face it, the trendy kids just want to wear spandex like the rest of the jocks.


HAHA, funny stuff. You caught us, we weren't good at any of those sports and never got to show off our awesome legs and man parts, so we're making up for it now :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

baggy, not like they are too big but not something that is very tight in the leg. Baggy pants make it eaier for your legs and body to move and the flow of your turns smoother.


----------



## Method

mike1two said:


> I got an idea! Lets make fun of those who wear bandanas too. Or better yet who the F--K cares.



Hold on there cowboy!, What's wrong with the bandannas?. One must keep their face warm.


----------



## roremc

I don't often read the fashion threads and now I remember why!

Is fashion this big a deal for you younger blokes?

I get about in 5 year old Ride jacket and pants. Would prefer to put money into the gear that actually makes a difference on how you ride! Just saying! 

Also if you are riding in skinny jeans don't you worry about the lack of protction? IE riding in thick trees and double black chutes with rocks sticking out everywhere?


----------



## bubbachubba340

Why would skinny pants mean less protection against rocks? I dont wear skin tight pants, but I dont wear baggy pants either. Everyone should stop worrying about what other people wear.


----------



## myschims

if anything tight pants would be better for riding trees and rocks so you have less to catch branches and rocks.


----------



## Thad Osprey

Baggy clothing in general allows me to accomodate safety gear better. For example,Ass pads + Knee Pads + Skinny pants dont look so cool. There will always be a hater no matter which way one chooses to dress. Even middle of the road sizing can to an extent be considered boring and lacking in character. That, to me, is perhaps the most pratical form of dressing, but probably the least inspiring when I'm out on the slopes looking for something fashion related to entertain me. I just glaze over.


----------



## Fash27

honestly, wear whatever style you dig and forget about haters cuz at the end of the day if you cant ride, youll like a fool regardless of what youre wearing. 

p.s. im not into either but id take the tight look any day over these wanna be thug farmer rappers who grew up in hicksville sussex county jersey. 6XL gear makes you look retarded. they even wear there helmets big, wtff?? these clowns wuold last a day away form the barn


----------



## jimster716

Snowolf said:


> Oh my God...I thought this thread died way back in January.....:laugh:
> 
> pants smantz....who needs pants?


You thought this thread died two and a half years ago.


----------



## Mirage

This thread is really entertaining. Thanks for making me smile at work!


----------



## Leo

Revival?

Well... tight pants is a no-no for me. I don't like choking my own sausage and meatballs.


----------



## unrachel

as a girl, just thought I'd throw in my two cents:
I like the look of pants that fit a little tighter on guys. I'm not saying skin tight where I can see a distinct package outline, but I think guys have nice bodies and I see nothing wrong with them showing them off a little from time to time.
But that being said, its not like I go to the mountains to check out guys either.


----------



## Qball

My Eyes!!!


----------



## Deviant

Snowolf said:


> So, not this?................
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## AngryHugo

this thread went in a weird, weird direction....


----------



## onel0wcubn

too weird...


----------



## Leo

unrachel said:


> as a girl, just thought I'd throw in my two cents:
> I like the look of pants that fit a little tighter on guys. I'm not saying skin tight where I can see a distinct package outline, but I think guys have nice bodies and I see nothing wrong with them showing them off a little from time to time.
> But that being said, its not like I go to the mountains to check out guys either.


What if the guy has a beer belly like the one I'm currently rocking?


----------



## JeffreyCH

:laugh:


----------



## 51bombed

Sn0w said:


> Dude, tight snowpants arnt emo
> Tight snowpants show the style of the rider and how much steeze hes putting into it
> Look up Jake Olson Elm or Joe Sexton on YouTube, and you can see how nice there riding style is
> Tho emo people probally would wear tight snowpants, but ther just too busy cutting themselves to go out and board


look for the blood drops behind the board, SPOT EM EASY


----------

